# tavuto



## Angel.Aura

Salve a tutti e Buona Pasqua.

Ho trovato in un libro, ambientato nella Basilicata di fine Ottocento, la parola tavuto (La sua tristezza l'avrebbe seguita dalla cuna al tavuto).
Vuol dire bara o qualcosa di simile?

Grazie


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Ad intuito sembrerebbe proprio di sì...visto che cuna significa culla.


----------



## dinocollazzo

Ciao, il "tavuto" è la bara


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie IPC  e Dino, il senso era chiaro ma non sapevo solo se si facesse riferimento a bara, tomba, lapide, cimitero o altre amenità.
Quindi tutto chiaro ora 
Ciao!
A.A.


----------



## arirossa

Sì, esattamente "bara" in napoletano. In siciliano si dice "tabbuto" e proviene dall'arabo "tabut".
Cercalo qui.


----------



## Reggitano

Padre eterno raga'....
Tavuto/Tavutu viene dal greco Tapto/ταπτω= seppellire...


----------



## Azazel81

Beh considerando che il sud Italia è stato largamente dominato sia dagli arabi che dagli spagnoli, e che la lingua greca ha influenzato in qualche modo le lingue di mezza europa, ci può stare che una parola trovi diversi riscontri in ciascuna di esse.


----------



## Reggitano

*A*rabi forse solo in *S*icilia....


----------



## Azazel81

Reggitano said:


> arabi forse solo in sicilia....


 
Lo stesso (mi pare) dicasi per i greci. Non mi pare siano mai arrivati fino a Napoli... ma la lingua si muove più veloce e più in là dei piedi... si sà 

Ero rimasto sul vago, avendo parlato anche degli spagnoli (che hanno dominato quella che ora è la campania, e la sardegna.

EDIT.. oops... ho detto una ca... stroneria...  Napoli non è stata "dominata" dai Greci... è solo stata FONDATA dai Greci.  Dettagli, eh? 
Altro dettaglio però è che è stata dominata da Goti e Bizantini (oltre che spagnoli, come già detto).


----------



## infinite sadness

Visto che tabuto vuol dire "cassa da morto" mi sembra più plausibile la tesi che lo ricollega all'arabo "al tabut".
Il greco tapto e il significato seppellire mi sembrano più distanti.

Anche la Reale Accademia Spagnola lo fa derivare dall'arabo attabut, a sua volta derivato dall'aramaico tebuta, a sua volta derivato dall'ebraico tebah, a sua volta derivato dall'antico egizio db't


----------



## Reggitano

Come ho già spiegato al tuo collega
Tabuto in siciliano 
Tavuto/Tavut in campano/pugliese/lucano/calabrese

Non ricordo questa massiccia dominazione/presenza/influenza araba in queste altre regioni..è solo questo che mi spinge a pensare ,a ritenere poco probabile che l arabo  abbia influenzato cosi fortemente il resto dei dialetti del sud italia...fra l altro basta fare una ricerca veloce su internet per rendersi conto che il termine era già presente prima dell arrivo degli arabi.

Per me ...,ma puo' essere benissimo vero il contrario, il termine viene dal greco...la mia opininone è che solo il termine siciliano Tabuto  deriva "parzialmente " dall arabo Tabut..la parola originaria in siciliano era Tavuto come nel resto del sud italia con l arrivo degli arabi la parola Tavuto (che è praticamente identica alla parola araba Tabut) si è trasformata in Tabuto.
Un esempio simile è se guardi l evoluzione della parola Palermo (Panormos,Panormus,Balarm,Balermus,Palermo).

Riguardo alla "distanza logica"...se posso ti faccio un esempio molto simile...Catuoio = cantina ..(dal greco kata oikos=sotto la casa).....in greco (antico) non significa esattamente cantina....pero' ancora oggi usiamo questo termine (presumo greco) per riferirci alla cantina.

Poi ognuno è libero di pensare quello che vuole.


----------



## sergio_p

L'italiano e i dialetti italiani sono pieni di parole arabe, e se ne trovano anche in zone che gli Arabi non hanno mai dominato direttamente.
Bisogna considerare che gli Arabi controllarono, oltre al Medio Oriente e al Nord Africa, anche la Sicilia (fino al 1091) e la Spagna (fino al 1492), che i mercanti arabi percorrevano il Mediterraneo in lungo e in largo, che le Repubbliche Marinare come Venezia, Genova, Pisa e Amalfi commerciavano con i paesi arabi, e che fino al XV-XVI secolo le incursioni dei pirati saraceni erano frequenti lungo le coste dell'Italia centro-meridionale. 
Quindi parole ed espressioni arabe circolavano ampiamente, anche al di là delle zone sotto il diretto controllo arabo.
In Sicilia, poi, i re Normanni si avvalsero ampiamente degli arabi, ad es. come consiglieri, o come manodopera specializzata, soprattutto nell'edilizia, tant'è vero che l'arte di quel periodo viene definita arabo-normanna. Il Duomo di Monreale, ad esempio, fu edificato in gran parte da maestranze arabe.
Ancora in pieno XIII secolo, Federico di Hohenstaufen, il futuro Federico II, crebbe a Palermo ed imparò l'arabo direttamente dalla bocca dei tanti arabi che ancora vivevano in città.
Senza contare le parole arabe entrate nel lessico scientifico, ad es. in chimica, ottica, astronomia, astrologia, matematica ecc.
Le Crociate, poi, segnarono un massiccio ingresso di parole arabe in italiano, dato che i crociati di ritorno in patria spesso riportavano espressioni o oggetti originari del medio Oriente.
Addirittura, in Puglia, Lucera fu una vera e propria colonia saracena con tanto di moschea, dato che Federico II vi aveva insediato i Saraceni che costituivano la propria guardia del corpo personale e che rimasero lì fin oltre la metà del '200, quando furono scacciati dagli Angioini.
Insomma, fino a tutto il Medioevo, e fino alle soglie dell'Età Moderna, lungo le coste del Mediterraneo circolarono un gran numero di parole arabe, e molte di esse si insediarono stabilmente nell'italiano o nei suoi dialetti.

Qualche esempio di prestiti arabi in italiano: aguzzino, ammiraglio, alfiere, arsenale, darsena, algebra, algoritmo, cassero, dogana, ragazzo, magazzino, facchino, giubba, caraffa, giara, tazza, materasso, albicocca, arancia, carciofo, marzapane, zafferano, zagara, azimut, cifra, zenith, nadir, zero, alchimia, alambicco, elisir, meschino, zecca, scacchi... ecc. ecc.
Ah, e ovviamente anche i numeri che noi usiamo sono di origine araba...

Quanto alla parola "tavuto / tabuto", tutti i dizionari etimologici sono concordi nel farla derivare dall'arabo.
Può essere arrivata prima in siciliano e poi passata in altri dialetti, oppure può essere stata adottata in vari dialetti contemporaneamente, questo onestamente non lo so.

Non posso postare link, ma se provi a digitare su Google "arabismi nell'italiano", trovi molti siti interessanti sull'argomento.


----------



## MünchnerFax

*Nota di moderazione*
Per favore, limitiamoci a parlare della parola in oggetto, _tavuto_, e non divaghiamo oltre lo stretto necessario con discettazioni storico-linguistiche. Se interessa parlare di arabismi in generale, la soluzione è, al solito, aprire una nuova discussione sul tema. Mercì bocù.


----------



## sergio_p

MünchnerFax said:


> *Nota di moderazione*
> Per favore, limitiamoci a parlare della parola in oggetto, _tavuto_, e non divaghiamo oltre lo stretto necessario con discettazioni storico-linguistiche. Se interessa parlare di arabismi in generale, la soluzione è, al solito, aprire una nuova discussione sul tema. Mercì bocù.


OK, scusate l'OT, ma la divagazione era solo dovuta al fatto che uno degli utenti si era chiesto come mai una parola araba fosse arrivata nei dialetti italiani, e io avevo cercato di spiegarlo...


----------



## yanein

In spagnolo, se può interessare, "ataud" = bara. Dell'etimologia si è già ampiamente parlato.


----------



## inismor

A meno che non sia un refuso c'e' anche la forma "taùto" in un libro di Giobbe Covatta (credo _Pancreas-Trapianto del libro Cuore_).


----------



## blearn

Io la metterei fra le parole di origine dubbia,di tradizione si fa risalire agli arabi,ma anche io avevo sentito dell origine greca (fra l altro quotata anche in wikipedia con relative fonti,basta cercare sul wikizionario la parola incriminata ) quale che sia la verità ognuno scelga la versione che preferisce.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> ... anche la Reale Accademia Spagnola lo fa derivare dall'arabo attabut, a sua volta derivato dall'aramaico tebuta, a sua volta derivato dall'ebraico tebah, a sua volta derivato dall'antico egizio db't


 
Confermo. Sostanzialmente sono d'accordo anche con la speigazione di Sergio_P.

Aggiungo:

1. Per accettare la provenienza d'una parola italiana da un'altra lingua, è ovviamente molto importante conoscere il contesto storico. Però in genere, assolutamente non c'è bisogno di presuporre qualsiasi dominazione o "controllo territoriale" (come gia detto anche da altri). Basta vedere la immensa quantità degli anglicismi nell'italiano odierno ... 

2. C'esistono anche "prestiti multipli", cioè una parola p.e. egiziana, può "arrivare" nell'italiano (o romanzo in genere) anche più volte, in varie forme, attraverso diverse lingue, in diversi tempi. Per conseguenza, l'eventuale esistenza della parola in questione già nel periodo pre-arabo non ancora significa, che questa parola nelle forme _tavuto_, _tabbutu_, _tavutu ..._ non sia un prestito dall'arabo. 

3. La propria somiglianza delle parole ovviamente non è sufficiente. È fondametalmente importante, oltre il contesto storico, prendere in considerazione i cambiamenti e le corrispondenze fonetiche delle lingue in questione. Da un tale punto di vista, l'italiano _tavuto_ è perfettamente spiegabile da un arabo _al-tabùt, _ed ugualmente lo spagnolo (andaluso) _ataùd_ dall'arabo ispanico _attabùt_. 

4. Invece, secondo me, la derivazione di _tavuto _direttamente dal verbo greco _ταπτω_ (tapto) non è convincente né dal punto di vista fonetico ma neanche da quello semantico.



infinite sadness said:


> Sì, infatti la lingua egizia risale all'incirca al 3.200 avanti *C*risto.


----------



## Gianfry

inismor said:


> A meno che non sia un refuso c'e' anche la forma "taùto" in un libro di Giobbe Covatta (credo _Pancreas-Trapianto del libro Cuore_).


No, non è un refuso. Anzi, nel napoletano parlato è una forma altrettanto comune, oggi. La forma "tavuto" è più comune nella lingua scritta/letteraria/arcaica.


----------



## bubu7

Riporto la voce dal _DEI_, _Dizionario Etimologico Italiano_. Il termine è presente anche nell'italiano antico nella variante _tambuto_.



> *tambuto* m., ant., XIV sec., pis.; specie di forziere; cfr. sic. _tabutu_ (a.1348) cassa, scrigno, sarcofago; calabr. _tambutu_, _tavutu_, _tabbutu_ cassa da morto, abr. _tavut__ë_ m., mobile grossolano, casa mal costruita, abito mal fatto; anche a. fr. prov. _taut_, prov. _tauc_; ar. _t__ābūt_ scrigno, forziere, bara (dall'egiz. _tbt_ arca, passato anche all'ebr. _tēbhā_, aram. _tebhūthā_ e al gr. _kibōtós_), donde, con l'articolo ar. _al_-, lo spagn. _ata(h)úd_, port. _ataude_, catal. _atahut_.


 
In sintesi la parola è un prestito dall'arabo che l'ha preso dall'egiziano.


----------



## MRossi

*θάπτω*

si scrive con la teta

*"tambuto* m., ant., XIV sec., pis.; specie di forziere; cfr. sic. _tabutu_ (a.1348) cassa, scrigno, sarcofago; calabr. _tambutu_, _tavutu_, _tabbutu_ cassa da morto, abr. _tavut__ë_ m., mobile grossolano, casa mal costruita, abito mal fatto; anche a. fr. prov. _taut_, prov. _tauc_; ar. _t__ābūt_ scrigno, forziere, bara (dall'egiz. _tbt_ arca, passato anche all'ebr. _tēbhā_, aram. _tebhūthā_ e al gr. _kibōtós_), donde, con l'articolo ar. _al_-, lo spagn. _ata(h)úd_, port. _ataude_, catal. _atahut_."

non è convincente 

né semanticamente

da arca a cassa da morto ce ne passa....

né foneticamente

da db't a tebah (evoluzione fonetica sconosciuta e fantasiosa)
da tebuta a attabut (evoluzione fonetica sconosciuta e fantasiosa)
da attabut a tavuto tambuto etc (evoluzione fonetica sconosciuta e fantasiosa)

né storicamente

La parola , secondo questa fantasiosa teoria ,(ammettendo,per  ipotesi ,che sia vero il passaggio fantasioso  dall A.E. all ebraico ,  che e fra l altro difficilmente dimostrabile e verificabile ) dovrebbe  essere passata successivamente dall ebraico all aramaico .Nota a margine  l ebraico quando sorge e si sviluppa l aramaico era una lingua  praticamente estinta (utilizzata solo nei cerimoniali ,un po' come il  nostro latino che continuava ad essere usato solo ed esclusivamente  nelle chiese negli anni '60).Già questo è sufficiente per smontare  definitivamente la teoria, come ci è finito nell aramaico?? non si  sa...e sicuramente le due parole (ebr. tebah _e _aram. tebuta)  non sono neanche lontanamente correlate.Poi un altro passaggio ancora  piu' fantasioso e misterioso dall aramaico tebuta all arabo attabut  completamente inspiegabile foneticamente e ancor piu' storicamente  giacchè l arabo ha avuto una evoluzione separata e differente rispetto  all aramaico .


*θάπτω*

invece significa 

sotterrare,seppellire,coprire,rendere gli onori funebri.Non significa "*arca*"!

è convincente semanticamente

basta guardare all parola derivate da tapto

taph-e = fossa, scavo per la sepoltura al plurale tomba,sepolcor,scavo per la sepoltura participio passato da tapto 
tapheu-s =tomba da tapto
taph-os =tomba,sepolcro da tapto
tapes -etos=copertura,tappeto da tapto

foneticamente e storicamente

Labiali: P B M F V

Tapto puo' diventare benissimo taFto o taBto o taVto molto piu'  logico di altri passaggi fantasiosi della teoria "araba".Inoltre le  comunita "grecaniche" presenti in puglia e calabria (di epoca bizantina)  ancora oggi nei loro dialetti/lingue utilizzano un termine vicinissimo  alla forma attuale ταφύτοσ (tafutos) e guarda un po' è lo stesso termine  utilizzato da autori come Procopio di Cesarea (490-565) in "Storia  delle guerre di Giustiniano" libro III,V,VI in "Sugli edifici" libro I  ,come Agazia Scolastico (536-582) in "Sul Regno di Giustiniano",come  Niceforo I (758 – 828) in "Cronografia",come Teofane Confessore  (758 – 818) in "Cronaca"_,_comePaolo  Silenziario (-580) in "Inni di Lode",come Giorgio di Pisidia, (600 o  650 approssimativamente) in "Sulla vanità della vita" etc etc.

ταφύτοσ ---> tafutos--->tavutos--->tavuto
                   tafutos--->tabutos--->tabbuto
                   tafutos--->tabutos--->tambuto

invece di intestardirsi a continuare a negare l evidenza sarebbe piu' semplice dire ,ok ci siamo sbagliati.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao MRossi e benvenut@ al Forum 



MRossi said:


> *I*nvece di intestardirsi a continuare a negare l*'*evidenza sarebbe pi*ù* semplice dire*, *ok ci siamo sbagliati._ [solo un esempio, NdM]_


Io invece vorrei chiederti di usare i normali standard di composizione: maiuscole, accenti e apostrofi al posto giusto, spazi dopo le virgole e i punti. Regola 11. 

Grazie mille e buon proseguimento. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## infinite sadness

MRossi said:


> invece di intestardirsi a continuare a negare l evidenza sarebbe piu' semplice dire ,ok ci siamo sbagliati.


ok ci siamo sbagliati


----------



## bubu7

Ciao MRossi, benvenuto/a! 

Penso che la contestazione di affermazioni del _DEI_, uno dei più autorevoli dizionari etimologici italiani, debba basarsi su citazioni altrettanto autorevoli. Comunque, dovrebbe almeno partire da una corretta interpretazione della citazione la quale afferma che la lingua di partenza è presupposta essere l'egiziano, dalla quale la voce è passata in arabo e, sempre dall'egiziano, nelle altre tre lingue citate (ebraico, aramaico, greco).


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Salve a tutti. Mi permetto di confermare le vostre ipotesi, e anche di aggiungere una nota curiosa. Come sicuramente altri reggini potranno confermarvi, nella provincia di Reggio Calabria (e sopra tutto in zone limitrofe al mare) la bara è chiamata ù tambùtu, che è ovviamente una variante del siciliano tabùtu più che del dialetto calabrese o lucano tavùtu. Infatti, è noto come la provincia reggina sia stata dialettalmente molto influenzata dal messinese e dal catanese, ed in generale da tutta la sicilia con cui si trova in stretto contatto, talvolta più che con altri calabresi. Infatti, tambutàru, in reggino, è il becchino. Diversamente da tavuto. E' però probabile che le due parole, pre-araba e araba, si siano fuse provocando l'esaurimento nervoso dei linguisti; è possibile sia di derivazione egizia, anche, i greci non erano estranei ai popoli del nilo. Ad ogni modo, è il rischio dell'etimologia, quello di finire in cul de sac linguistici.


----------



## MRossi

Ciao,qualche secolo fà c'era chi diceva che il sole girava intorno alla terra,poi arrivò qualcuno che disse "eppur si muove",voglio dire non prendere per oro colato quel che il DEI dice.

Ora personalmente quello che dice il DEI non mi convince (in seguito farò le mie osservazioni), ma se tu mi dimostri il contrario non ho nessun problema a dire "ho scritto una fesseria".

Quanto alle citazioni autorevoli io te ne ho fornite alcune.

Ora foneticamente ti ho già spiegato i passaggi che non mi convincono ,ma ne aggiungo un altro da dbt o tbt al greco kibotos???, beh, a questo punto forse e piu' facile dire che da dbt o tbt si e passati a tapto.

Semanticamente credo che sia sufficiente già quello che ho scritto.

Ma i problemi maggiori sorgono storicamente.

*Ora Aramaico ed A.E. hanno storie diverse* uno si sviluppa in Egitto , l altro in "Armenia/Turchia Nord Orientale/Nord Irak" e successivamente si espande (grossolanamente) nell area Mesopotamica/Libano/Israele/Egitto etc,in seguito all espansione dell impero assiro (934 -608) e dell impero achemenide (550 –330 )in questo periodo l aramaico soppianta l' A.E..

Successivamente arrivano i greci di Alessandro  (Seleucidi in Mesopotamia /Persia Tolomei in Egitto) che impongono come lingua il greco (330-150 o 330-30 nel caso dell Egitto).

Successivamente in quelle aree arrivano I romani che continuano  (fondamentalmente) a mantenere il greco e dall altro lato i  Sassanidi/Parti che parlavano una altra lingua ancora (diciamo  "persiano").

Ora la nascita dell' Arabo (dell arabo antico) si incastona nel periodo dell impero achemenide grossolanamente nell area Irak,Giordania,Siria,Nord Arabia Saudita.

Il suo sviluppo prosegue durante i regni "greci"/"persiani" infatti la piu' antica iscrizione di arabo classico è del 328 DC,mentre l ultima di arabo antico è del 1 sec prima di cristo.

In sintesi l' arabo nasce grossolanamente sotto gli achemenidi che parlavano ""aramaico"" (e già l aramaico a poco da condividere con l A.E.) poi continua ad evolversi tra greco e altre lingue "persiane" .

Capisci ora che se è vero che viene dall 'arabo la teoria è molto traballante,ed è sufficiente appena una conoscenza superficiale per rendersene conto .


----------



## bubu7

Può darsi che tu sia il novello Galileo della linguistica ma, per il momento, permettimi di continuare a dar maggior credito alle nostre fonti linguistiche più autorevoli. 

Di seguito ne riporto un'altra. Si tratta di una citazione tratta da _I dialetti italiani - Dizionario etimologico_, UTET, sotto la voce *tabbùtu*.



> ...
> È voce entrata nell'italiano antico _tambuto_ 'specie di forziere' e deriva dall'arabo _tābūt _'cassa di legno, arca funeraria, bara' [le fonti dichiarate sono il DEI e G. B. Pellegrini - _Gli arabismi nelle lingue neolatine con speciale riguardo all'Italia_]
> ...


----------



## MRossi

bubu7 said:


> Può darsi che tu sia il novello Galileo della linguistica



Dai ,non è quello che intendevo,sto solo ponendo un dubbio in base alle spiegazioni fornitemi.

Poi una precisazione ,poichè il tono della conversazione su internet puo' essere frainteso ,vorrei chiarire che ,almeno per me, la conversazione ha un tono di una discussione fra amici.

Premesso questo esistono ,ovviamente,altre spiegazioni possibili riprendo alcuni punti interessanti degli altri posters (si dirà cosi in inglese?):



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> E' però probabile che le due parole, pre-araba e araba, si siano fuse  provocando l'esaurimento nervoso dei linguisti;





Reggitano said:


> Un esempio simile è se guardi l evoluzione della parola Palermo (Panormos,Panormus,Balarm,Balermus,Palermo).



La base è greca gli arabi sono arrivati dopo.



MRossi said:


> beh, a questo  punto forse e piu' facile dire che dall A.E. dbt o tbt si e passati a tapto.



Infine ,mi sembra di aver fornito fonti e spiegazioni abbastanza  logiche , semplici e verificabili a sostegno della teoria greca, cosi come ho  evidenziato alcuni passaggi critici della teoria araba che continuano a rimanere inspiegati nonostante le fonti citate.

Fondamendalmente il passaggio piu' problematico è:A.E.-->Ebraico--->Aramaico--->Arabo.
Con le conseguenze legate ad ogni passaggio (vedi su spiegazione),nota non c'è stato un passaggio diretto  dall A.E. in tutte le altre lingue,(vedi su spiegazione) ma una sequenza.


----------



## bubu7

MRossi said:


> Poi una precisazione ,poichè il tono della conversazione su internet puo' essere frainteso ,vorrei chiarire che ,almeno per me, la conversazione ha un tono di una discussione fra amici.


Certo, scusami se la mia concisione può aver dato adito a qualche dubbio.




MRossi said:


> Infine ,mi sembra di aver fornito fonti...


Quando parlavo di fonti intendevo fonti linguistiche non citazioni di autori.

Se vogliamo indagare sull'etimologia remota di una parola è alle fonti linguistiche che dovremmo far riferimento.

G. B. Pellegrini è, in assoluto, uno dei nostri linguisti più autorevoli su quest'argomento.

In tutta la discussione non vedo citate molte altre fonti di questo tipo.

È naturale che ognuno possa esprimere le proprie convinzioni personali ma dovremmo imparare (io per primo!) a dare il giusto peso alle diverse citazioni.

Un saluto amichevole,
bubu


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

MRossi: guarda che sto dicendo anche io che l'etimologia possa essere greca, solo  che è altrettanto probabile che questa, col tempo si sia fusa con la foneticamente simile parola araba, decretando la confusione dei linguisti. 
Quanto ai dizionari, spesso l'autorevolezza è conferita da una grande casa editrice (non che questo sia il caso del DEI, tuttavia una tesi deve essere confermata da prove e non da chi la sostiene).


----------



## MRossi

_Ok , c è stato solo un __fraintendimento, poi di  prove,documentazioni  ne ho fornite (basta solo andarsele  a leggere) a  sufficienza,in fondo luminari come il Pellegrini o come Champollion  lavorano su fonti scritte da cui traggono le loro teorie/convinzioni,ma  errare humanum est.Lo stesso Champollion commise degli errori nella  decifrazione della Stele di Rosetta che successivamente furono  corretti.Ma un' altra cosa "buona et iusta" (cit Brc) è anche quello di  inserire le fonti nel corretto contesto storico , è una condicio sine  qua non,se troviamo nell antico polacco una parola simile ad una parola  latina possiamo affermare che quella parola è latina?, possibile certo  ma poco probabile , questa è la differenza principale.Mi ero ripromesso  di non aggiungere piu' nulla ma la citazione della Stele di Rosetta mi  ha rimembrato un altra utile osservazione.La stele è scritta in tre  lingue  greco,demotico, e geroglifico.Mi si permetta una piccolissima  divagazione sul Demotico _(650 AC- circa 5 DC_)__ ,se  si afferma che la parola araba attabut proviene (direttamente o  indirettamente ) dall A.E. ,è da questo "egizio" che deriva ,cioè il  demotico,i tempi storici coincidono in pienra ,il Demotico, non solo  fu  rimpiazzato ,ma anche fortemente influenzato dal greco (dovute alle  successive dominazioni greco-romano-bizantina),tant è vero che il Copto  (circa I DC) che segue il Demotico,era addirittura scritto utilizzando i  caratteri greci.Allora un altra osservazione nasce spontanea non è che  per caso si è passati da tbt a tapto?  (fonologicamente la distanza non è  siderale come fra tbt e attabaut) e che poi da tapto si sia passati ad  attabaut ? Quindi la parola potrebbe addirittura essere doppiamente  greca  .Ricapitoliamo, se la versione "ufficiale è" A.E. ,che poi in  qualche modo, si travasa in tutte le altre lingue ,è attraverso il  Demotico che avviene ,ma il Demotico è fortissimamente influenzato dal  greco ergo è la forma greca di Demotico che sarebbe passata  nell'Arabo.Se invece la prendiamo in considerazione la teoria della  sequenza AE--->Aramaico--->,stop a questo punto si inserisce il  greco o se volete il demotico grecizzato (escludendo una ipotesi di  influenza "persiana") ,quindi possiamo proseguire con  --->Greco--->Arabo.
Potrebbe essere successo che la parola sia  effettivamente ""araba"" (nel senso che è la parola araba che è arrivata  in italia) ma anche in questo caso sarebbe sarebbe "greca"  nel senso  che prima di passare all arabo sia passata attraverso il greco ( un po'  come con Palermo).A dimostrazione della mia buona fede  ,come hai potuto  leggere,non ho nessun problema a mettere in difficoltà la mia " osservazione" (chiamala come ti pare) basata su fonti e autori autorevoli  (come ad esempio Procopio di Cesarea,non esattamente l ultima ruota del  carro),cosi come non ho nessun problema nell affermare che ,si,l osservazione fatta dal signor Piovasco portebbe essere altrettanto valida.
_


----------



## francisgranada

MRossi said:


> _... se troviamo nell antico polacco una parola simile ad una parola latina possiamo affermare che quella parola è latina?, possibile certo ma poco probabile ... _


 
La prima frase polacca registrata (finora conosciuta) e questa: _"Day ut ia pobrusa, a ti poziwai"._ In questa frase antica polacca infatti troviamo una parola simile ad una parola latina, cioè _*ut.* _Secondo tutte le fonti che ho potuto consultare, questa parola *è latina*. 

Ovviamente capisco quello che vuoi dire, però la tua costatazione così come la dici non vale. Cioè, non è generelamente o automaticamente vero che_ "... possibile certo ma poco probabile...". _Dipende da tanti fattori storici, linguistici ... ecc. 

Per esempio, _se troviamo nell antico ungherese una parola simile ad una parola turca, possiamo affermare che quella parola è turca?_ Risposta:_ Con la *massima probabalità sì*. Certo, è possibile che non sia turca, ma poco probabile ..._ 

(turco nel senso storico, non esattamente quello parlato oggi in Turchia)



> taph-e = fossa, scavo per la sepoltura al plurale tomba,sepolcor,scavo per la sepoltura participio passato da tapto
> tapheu-s =tomba da tapto
> taph-os =tomba,sepolcro da tapto
> tapes -etos=copertura,tappeto da tapto
> .....
> ταφύτοσ ---> tafutos--->tavutos--->tavuto
> .....


 
Qual era  il significato esatto (nel greco) del proprio sostantivo _ταφύτοσ (tafutos),_ cioè la parola di partenza, che in italiano sarebbe diventato _tavuto?_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> *Nota: Ricordo a tutti che questo è il forum SOLO ITALIANO nel quale si discute della lingua ITALIANA in lingua ITALIANA.
> L'etimologia di termini Greci, Aramaici, Polacchi, Turchi, Arabi e via dicendo può essere discussa nell'apposito forum, non qui.
> Grazie*
> 
> *Etymology and History of Languages*


----------



## MRossi

francisgranada said:


> La prima frase polacca registrata (finora conosciuta) e questa: _"Day ut ia pobrusa, a ti poziwai"._ In questa frase antica polacca infatti troviamo una parola simile ad una parola latina, cioè _*ut.* _Secondo tutte le fonti che ho potuto consultare, questa parola *è latina*.



*UT* viene dal Latino? 
possibile certo,ma poco probabile ,rispondo di una citazione fatta in questa forma.Cosi come rispondo allo stesso modo per le citazioni riguardanti "quella parola araba".Non mi si fornisce nulla un autore ,un documento,un contesto storico che la giustifichi , qualsiasi cosa che possa farmi cambiare idea.Posta in tale forma è un Ipse Dixit ("la frase viene per lo più intesa e usata nel senso che, avendolo detto _lui_, vale a dire uno autorevole, non si può più discutere").

Ma se mi aggiungi "guarda ,la frase è contenuta in " *Liber fundationis claustri sanctae Mariae Virginis in Heinrichow* ",è una cronaca della fine  1200 (circa) periodo in cui il latino era l equivalente dell inglese odierno,che il polacco (la lingua ) nasce all incirca nel 1400 etc,etc allora non solo è possibile ma anche piu' che probabile.



francisgranada said:


> Dipende da tanti fattori storici


già è il contesto che fa la differenza.



francisgranada said:


> Per esempio, _se troviamo nell antico ungherese una parola simile ad una parola turca, possiamo affermare che quella parola è turca?_



*Ipse Dixit* ,questa volta la prendo per buona giacchè non capisco nulla nè di Ungherese ,nè di Turco , nè sarei in grado di fare la benchè minima osservazione critica.



francisgranada said:


> Qual era  il significato esatto (nel greco) del proprio sostantivo _ταφύτοσ (tafutos),_ cioè la parola di partenza, che in italiano sarebbe diventato _tavuto?_



_ταφύτοσ (tafutos)_ è greco bizantino il cui significato ,tratto dai libri che ho citato su (nota sebbene il mio greco sia un pò arruginito sono ancora in grado di leggere dai testi ""originali""),è tomba bara sepolcro ect etc, riguardo al periodo beh mi pare evidente che è il periodo bizantino ( ovviamente se è andata come dico io, ma potrebbero essere valide anche le altre osservazioni quali "si è formata per sovrapposizione" ," è entrata in  italiano tramite l arabo, arabo che a sua volta sarebbe stato precedentemente contaminato dal greco") basta guardare alle date degli autori,l anno ,il mese e il giorno esatto beh quello non  so dire.Per quanto riguarda la parola spagnola ,non mi pronunzio giacchè il contesto storico (ma anche linguistico) se non ricordo male è diverso (in spagna rimasero circa 100 anni qui quasi 500) .Ehm tavuto,tabbuto etc è una parola dialettale ,in italiano non esiste.


----------



## francisgranada

MRossi said:


> *UT* viene dal Latino?


Sì, ma qui dobbiamo fermarci perché siamo sul forum italiano.



> ... questa volta la prendo per buona giacchè non capisco nulla nè di Ungherese ,nè di Turco , nè sarei in grado di fare la benchè minima osservazione critica.


 
Non è importante come la prendi tu o chiunque. La sostanza è che il fatto che uno non capisce o non conosce alcune cose, non ancora giustifica dichiarazioni generali ... (non lo dico per male, ma per capirci meglio...)

Ma anche qui: dobbiamo fermarci perché saremmo fuori tema. 



> _... ταφύτοσ (tafutos)_ è greco bizantino il cui significato ... è tomba bara sepolcro ect etc, riguardo al periodo beh mi pare evidente che è il periodo bizantino ...


 
Grazie. (Prima si parlava piuttosto sull'origine di questa parola e non tanto sul significato della parola _concreta di partenza_ - per cui la mia domanda).

Secondo le tue informazioni: 
1. Ci sono altri esempi per il passaggio di _-f-_ greca in _-v-_ o _-b-_ nei dialetti rispettivi italiani?
2. Perché _tav*u*to_ e non _tav*i*to_? (cioè perché si conserva la _u,_ e non la pronuncia "più moderna" della upsilon, cioè _ü > __i_)


----------



## MRossi

francisgranada said:


> La sostanza è che il fatto che uno non  capisce o non conosce alcune cose, non ancora giustifica dichiarazioni  generali .


Si ma non puo' lenire il diritto di critica ,semplicemtne dire viene dal latino o dall arabo  o citare che "un autore ha detto" non è sufficiente e ricostituisce un "Ipse Dixit",e bisognerebbe perlomeno fornire un minimo di documentazione al fine di risolvere un dubbio come ti ho gia chiaramente spiegato .



francisgranada said:


> Grazie. (Prima si parlava piuttosto  sull'origine di questa parola e non tanto sul significato della parola _concreta di partenza_ - per cui la mia domanda).


beh è evidente rilegitti in alto i derivati da tapto.



francisgranada said:


> 1. Ci sono altri esempi per il passaggio di _-f-_ greca in _-v-_ o _-b-_ nei dialetti rispettivi italiani?
> 2. Perché _tav*u*to_ e non _tav*i*to_? (cioè perché si conserva la _u,_ e non la pronuncia "più moderna" della upsilon, cioè _ü > __i_)



1) beh la f greca ha la stessa pronuncia della f italiana che essendo labiale come v e b ha la possibilita di cambiare in modo semplice.Sbizzarisciti nella ricerca.

2)Non chiedermi tutto,  non ho intezione ,ne la presunzione di elaborare una nuova teoria,ma solo di porre giuste critiche  a quella tradizionale e di fornire incentivi e documentazione a chi volesse elaborarne una migliore,e potrei porre il tuo stesso tipo di osservazioni riguardo alla parola araba perchè da tbt si è passati ad attabaut ? e non tipotu o altro ancora,o perchè c'e stato un raddoppio della t ,perche fra la b e la t sono state aggiunte non una ma due lettere -au,perche proprio la a e la u e non la i e la o?

Inoltre per chi volesse intrapendere la strada della creazione di una nuova teoria,vado ad aggiungere altra documentazione ,e non Ipse Dixit.Sono state ritrovate negli scavi di Colle dei Greci (anche questo solo una coincidenza?) presso Latronico (Pz) e negli Scavi di Roccanova (Pz),bare in legno di *epoca greca* (vuoi vedere che sono stati proprio i greci ad inventarsi la bara?) ridotte al momento del rinvenimento in fibre legnose ed infine un altra prova schiacciante 

http://www.arabismo.it/?area=costume&menu=religione&pag=ritofunebreislamico



> La sepoltura araba , islamica è definitiva, non prevede cioè riesumazioni, *e ove possibile non prevede l’uso di una bara*; deve tassativamente avvenire in piena terra, in una fossa in cui il defunto possa essere coricato su un fianco, di nuovo con la testa in direzione della Mecca


http://www.onoranzafunebre.com/rito-funebre-islamico.html



> La *tradizione islamica * richiede funerali semplici, umili, molto rispettosi, è rifiutata l’ostentazione, generalmente non si usano lapidi né mausolei, non si usa mettere la foto del defunto o fiori vicino al corpo. *Generalmente non sono consentite le bare*, se la legge locale lo permette, a meno che non ci siano motivi di danneggiamento del corpo o di malattie infettive del defunto.


http://www.oltremagazine.com/index.html?id_articolo=1364



> *È utile ricordare che la tradizione islamica,araba tende a seppellire i morti senza bara, avvolgendoli con un pezzo di stoffa;* il corpo viene posato sul fondo, non direttamente a contatto con la terra ma su un letto di foglie, e poi viene coperto con lastre di pietra grezza per non fare giungere direttamente la terra sul corpo.


voglio dire , gli arabi neanche sapevano che diavolo era un tavuto ....fine discussione.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Una parola solo perché somiglia ad un altra non significa che abbia lo stesso significato, guarda che esistono i falsi amici... 

son (inglese ) figlio
son (italiano ) apocope del verbo essere
da (inglese, forma contratta e gergale di the) articolo determinativo
da (italiano) preposizione semplice
vìte (francese) presto, veloce, immediato 
vìte (italiano ) chiodo di sicurezza/pianta da frutto

ora, non capisco perché ciò che dice Rossi non sia udibile. Può anche essere errato (come tutti possiamo errare) ma non capisco perché deve essere attaccato in tal modo, sopra tutto dopo tutte le evidenze che ha posto.


----------



## francisgranada

MRossi said:


> beh la f greca ha la stessa pronuncia della f italiana che essendo labiale come v e b ha la possibilita di cambiare in modo semplice.Sbizzarisciti nella ricerca.
> 
> 2)Non chiedermi tutto, non ho intezione ,ne la presunzione di elaborare una nuova teoria,ma solo di porre giuste critiche a quella tradizionale e di fornire incentivi e documentazione a chi volesse elaborarne una migliore,e potrei porre il tuo stesso tipo di osservazioni riguardo alla parola araba perchè da tbt si è passati ad attabaut ? e non tipotu o altro ancora,o perchè c'e stato un raddoppio della t ,perche fra la b e la t sono state aggiunte non una ma due lettere -au,perche proprio la a e la u e non la i e la o?


 
Per quanto riguarda la "i" e la "f", non le ho menzionate a caso ma perché al di là delle circostanze storiche interessanti che c'hai presentato, è _*fondamentale*_ avere spiegazioni linguistiche soddsifacenti per i cambiamenti fonetici che avvengono nel caso dei prestiti. Altrimenti comunque convicenti le circostanze storiche, l'etimologia o la teoria diventa improbabile/insufficiente.

Quindi, per rendere probabile la eventuale provenienza della parola in questione direttamente dal greco, dobbiamo essere in grado di spiegare perché _tavuto_ e non per esempio _tafito, _visto che (per quanto lo so io) normalmente nei dialetti italiani la "f" greca rimane intatta e la "upsilon" diventa "i" (p.e. _fisica_, _ipotesi_, _polipo, inno ..._ ). Ugualmente, anche nel caso della presupposta provenienza egizia/araba, ci debbono essere a disposizione le spiegazioni valide per i rispettivi cambiamenti fonetici.



Cosimo Piovasco said:


> ... Quanto ai dizionari, spesso l'autorevolezza è conferita da una grande casa editrice (non che questo sia il caso del DEI, tuttavia una tesi deve essere confermata da prove e non da chi la sostiene).


 
Vero. Ma in genere e non solo nel caso dei dizionari, cos'altro ci rimane che credere nella responsabilità delle case editrici e nella professionalità dei propri autori? ... Semplicemente non siamo in grado di verificare personalmente la validità di tutte le cose del mondo. 



> ... ma non capisco perché deve essere attaccato in tal modo, sopra tutto dopo tutte le evidenze che ha posto.


 
Spero sinceramente che MRossi non si senta attaccato (sicuramente non era questa l'intenzione di nessuno di noi).


----------



## MRossi

francisgranada said:


> Per quanto riguarda la "i" e la "f", non le ho menzionate a caso ma perché al di là delle circostanze storiche interessanti che c'hai presentato, è _*fondamentale*_ avere spiegazioni linguistiche soddsifacenti per i cambiamenti fonetici che avvengono nel caso dei prestiti. Altrimenti comunque convicenti le circostanze storiche, l'etimologia o la teoria diventa improbabile/insufficiente.



Già ma mi pare di non essermi limitato al contesto storico etimologico.



francisgranada said:


> Quindi, per rendere probabile la eventuale provenienza della parola in questione direttamente dal greco, dobbiamo essere in grado di spiegare perché _tavuto_ e non per esempio _tafito, _visto che (per quanto lo so io) normalmente (a volte direi) nei dialetti italiani la "f" greca rimane intatta e la "upsilon" diventa "i" (p.e. _fisica_, _ipotesi_, _polipo, inno ..._ ). Ugualmente, anche nel caso della presupposta provenienza egizia/araba, ci debbono essere a disposizione le spiegazioni valide per i rispettivi cambiamenti fonetici.


 
(Dialetto) Strumbulu (sic)  (trottola) da *σ**τ**ρ**ο**ϕ**ε**ω (girare) 

*(Italiano) Sbaglio Sbagliare  da *σ**ϕ**α**λ**λ**ω ( sbagliare) 

*(Dialetto) Stuppieddu (contenitore in legno) *σ**τ**υ**π**ο**σ** (tronco, ceppo)*

(Italiano) Tumulo *τ**υ**μ**β**ο**σ (tumulo)*

(Dialetto) Niva (neve) *ν**ι**ϕ**α (neve)*

(Italiano) Scavo *σ**κ**α**ϕ**η** (scavo)*

qua un link http://www.old.consiglio.basilicata.it/pubblicazioni/rossi/Rossi.pdf

per caso anche l autore si chiama Rossi.





francisgranada said:


> Vero. Ma in genere e non solo nel caso dei dizionari, cos'altro ci rimane che credere nella responsabilità delle case editrici e nella professionalità dei propri autori? ... Semplicemente non siamo in grado di verificare personalmente la validità di tutte le cose del mondo.


Errare humanum est.





francisgranada said:


> Spero sinceramente che MRossi non si senta attaccato (sicuramente non era questa l'intenzione di nessuno di noi).


No problem.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Riguardo le prove intendevo dire che chi diffonde una teoria deve portare delle prove a sostegno. Ad ogni modo hai (avete) ragione.


----------

